# Help making seeds



## Brohio (Sep 21, 2014)

We have a small crop of a dozen or so plants, and we started a little to late. One is a male we noticed. And we wanted to know if we could mate seeds for the spring since they are hard to get. The male has a small bud, with lots of seed balls, the crop is approx 100 days old.  We have some small buds, and if we can choose, just pollinate some of them ? Please advise.... Thanks ! Brohio


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 22, 2014)

a male bud?  this sounds like Hermie.  and if so I would not use this one.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 22, 2014)

Are your plants indoor or outdoor?

Are the plants in flower?

If the male is dropping pollen then your crop could become completely seeded. 

Why are seeds difficult to obtain? 

What are the genetics of the crosses you're attempting to make? Is it just bagseed?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

I think that you are mixing up males and hermies--I do not believe this is a male at all, but just a female that hermied.  I don't exactly understand what you mean by "seed balls"?

Hermies are undesireable plants as they have both female and male parts.  This results in ending up with a crop seeded with useless seeds--up tp 75% of a bud can be lost to seeds in a heavily seeded plant.  And since these seeds are garbage and should be tossed, it makes for a very poor harvest.  Were these plants grown from bagseed?  This is the big problem with bagseed.  Seeds found in a great bag of sensimillian are generally the result of the plant selfing and they carry the hermy gene as a dominant gene. 

Good genetics are not hard to find/get.  You have thousands of strains to pick from at places like Attitude.  I encourage you to start anew in the spring with proper seeds purchased from a reputable breeder.  Any and all hermy seeds should be destroyed--hermies create hermies.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 22, 2014)

We can't get seeds of this strain....why would the seeds be junk ? We might try attitude or somewhere similar to buy some for Spring, but we don't have much capital. I was hoping I could experiment with polonating just some of the plants for seeds ? The plants themselves are mixed ages from mid life buds, to just staring to bud. And we are pretty sure it's a male after studying pics online. Thanks ! 
   For a plan B, what else is close to Mango Cheese ?  Should I perhaps try to get some Cheese seeds and some Mango ? I don't know what kind of Cheese it is, I see there are serveral. Mango seems harder to find, but same story...which one.  We don't have access to much out here....and we are first time growers, and think the Mango Cheese is un-beatable for pain and depression. Thank you kindly !


----------



## Brohio (Sep 22, 2014)

As far as the " seeds balls '. They are under the top bud, which is very small. They look like bunches of grapes. Green seed balls...there are like two or three bunches on the plant. Each ball looks like the size of an average seeds to my eyes.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Male bananas?

We need pics to confirm if you have a hermi.

If hermd- chop.

If the males are anywhere near the females they will pollinate them naturally.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a hermie. Those are imature seeds, they will eventually ripen up but I would not use them.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, but I disagree with most of you. There is still plenty to learn from a hermie. He can still let it keep growing and flowering. If he leaves it out in Ohio weather too long, he will learn what temperatures will kill it. In a few days he is going to learn what frost will do to a pot plant.

If the weather is good to him and he gets a couple more weeks, he might learn what an amber tric looks like. Or, what kind of microscope to buy to look at the scopes.

Maybe he will actually see some nanners and learn what a hermie looks like. And, lord forbid the pot gods look upon him he might even harvest a couple grams of pot.

Or, he might try to re-veg and learn how to do that. Or, if he is really really lucky he will take it indoors and get spider mites, thripes, whiteflies, fungus gnats, crabs and pot herpes.

I'll tell you what, if he was lucky enough to have all that happen before next year's crop, he would know more about growing pot his first year than I knew in my first 10.

I know everyone wants to grow the most dankest in the largest size but, when you're new, it's more about learning. And, although, some can learn from reading, most learn better by doing.

I am all for someone doing something new, rather than nothing at all.

JMO


----------



## Brohio (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I am always up for learning new things....but this whole growing deal came up cause we stumbled upon something that is really good , and mainly for medicinal reasons. Let me try to be a little more to the point....
At what point in the life cycle do the males pollinate the females naturally ?
Is there a way to do it ourselves , rather then waiting  on Mother Nature ?
Why do you think the seeds won't be any good ?
Anyone know where we can get something really close to the Mango Cheese, seed wise ?
Thank you kindly....


----------



## Brohio (Sep 22, 2014)

PS I will try to get some pics up, if I can figure it out. Thanks oh yea, they were not grown from bag seed, half started as clones, and the rest from seed. The clones stayed smaller, where the ones from seed got real big. The problem is, the cloned plants are budding nice, the others are just starting. Climate won't permit them to grow much longer. So if we could make seeds, and sacrifice the harvest, since it's so small, this could really help us out too.  Though we were able to sample, it's very good so far.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

The reason I would not use seeds from a hermie is you will probably get another hermie. Yes pics would help a lot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

No offense, but to encourage someone to try and reveg a hermy and continue to spew hermy pollen around is, well, is just not good.  IMO, this is part of the reason for the proliferation of hermies--people growing them out instead of trashing them like they should.  Years ago before they started making fem seeds, I never saw a hermy.  

 Here are why the seeds should be trashed:  Hermy plants will most of the time create hermy offspring.  Up to 75% of your bud weight can be hermy seeds.  This bad pollen can also travel on the wind, infecting (pollinating)other people's crop.  There is nothing at all desirable about hermy plants--they are a scourge to the betterment of the genetics.  They create bud that lacks potency because the energy of the plant goes into making seed, not THC.  In addition, quantity is also lacking as a big part of the bud can be seeds.  This will continue every generation of plants.  You are not going to get the same quality and quantity bud off plants that have hermied and those that haven't.  IMO, it is irresponsible to purposely continue planting and growing hermy seeds, especially outdoors.

 I understand that you cannot find _this exact strain. _ What I am trying to tell you is that as good as you think this strain is that there are hundreds if not thousands of other strains out there that will be just as good or better.  In addition because of the reasons that I have stated above, bud from plants that have hermied are going to lack in both potency and quantity, so what you smoked before could be way different than the bud you get from plants that hermy.  In a similar vein, even if you did make seeds the old fashioned way with a male and a female, it is no guarantee that you get something like you have now.  Seeds will have wide phenol variations, especially if this would be the first seed run after the cross.  Breeding really is about more than tossing a male and female together and getting seeds. 

 To make seeds takes a true female and a true male.  There is no way to hurry the process.  You have got to wait for the male (talking a true male here) to develop pollen sacks and then for them to open.  After that the females WILL be pollinated.  The seeds need to develop for a number of weeks--generally 5-6 or so before you harvest the plant.  Then the seeds need to be dried.  However, you do not appear to have the stock (a male) to make seeds).  Breeders take years and generations of plants to find stock suitable for breeding purposes.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you for all the info. I have been looking at images on the web of male plants, and I'm thinking it is a Male not a Hermie....but I could be wrong. I will try to post pics, but never did it before. Not the best on the puter....stay tuned


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey, it's better than encouraging them to cut it down and compost it before it's known if it is even a hermie or not. Some of you have been doing it for so long you forgot what it was like in the beginning and you want every newbie up to your speed, instantly. That's great in theory but not real practical in the real world. People need to learn on their own and at their own speed.

And, just FYI, I was breeding hermies 25 to 30 years ago so it's not something new.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2014)

Separate the male from the rest..  As soon as you see the "seed pods" begin to open, cut that portion of the plant off and place it in a plastic bag. Take the bag with branch inside and shake briskly.  Remove the branch and place the bag over a branch of one female just beginning to bud.  Tie the end of the bag closed to avoid seeding the rest of the plant.  After 24 hours carefully remove the bag and dispose of it.  Pray for 3 weeks of favorable weather and you will have all the seeds you need for next year and hopefully some medicine for this year.  :joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

Make sure you have a true male though.  We really need pictures.  I am a computer nerd, too (and an old lady to boot).  If I can figure out pictures, I think you can too.  Having pics really is very important at this point.  

And I did not tell him to cut it down and throw it away.  I said not to breed with a hermy and not to reveg a hermie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 23, 2014)

"Years ago before they started making fem seeds, I never saw a hermy."

Oh so true! That's the exact reason I'll never buy feminized seeds. When I start from seed, I use the regular type. Sure, you wind up with a few males, but you don't have to waste 'em. I made some cannabutter out of three males and SCROG trimmings. The butter, mixed in with some brownie mix, made for a great buzz. The trick with males is getting rid of them before they pop. Once you're used to spotting the difference, they are easily identified.
On my first hydro grow in 40 years, I accidently mixed three males in with nine females in a SCROG. Thanks to some sage advice from a guy called Fishcakes on another site, I was able to painstakingly remove the males without pollenating the gals. Had to go branch by branch and kept the males wet with a spray bottle all the while. Sounds hokey, but it worked. The nine ladies died virgins a month later.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2014)

Myself, I have never had the misfortune to see a hermie.  Just luck I guess but the two strains I grow are from old landrace strains from the 70's.  I don't mess with fems either.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2014)

I took a boy Satori and a girl satori and put them in the bathtub overnight. I shook the guy a little... Gave them some wine, put on some music...and now i have satori seeds without pollinating the universe.  I did the same thing the next  day with another female Satori, same male...got a few more seeds on the preflowers.

All of the above is true except the wine and music.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 23, 2014)

My plants seem to really like Santana and the Moody Blues on date night!:48:


----------



## Brohio (Sep 23, 2014)

Trying to upload pictures. Fingers crossed. 

View attachment 20140923_155110.jpg


View attachment 20140923_155207.jpg


----------



## Brohio (Sep 23, 2014)

The second pic is most of the crop...don't laugh to hard ! Were just a couple of good old boys out here in the Brohio....


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey, they look real nice, bro. Can you get a little closer shot of those 3 females in the middle.

That's a beautiful male in the first shot. Looks like he'll be opening real soon.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 23, 2014)

So it is a male ?  If I pollinate , the seeds would not be hermie ? This could really help us for next year....please advise


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 23, 2014)

If my Angus Bull was hung like that, I could get an extra $2 a pound. LOL I would say that's a full male. I'm pretty sure that thing growing out of the top is just new growth, not a flower. Kind of hard to tell from this angle.

Just for S and G [since you want seeds], I would place the females downwind from the males to make sure they get any pollen that is blown off the males when the male sacs  open.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, good news then !  Glad I didn't pull him !  Working on more pics.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, that's a boy, not a hermie. He will start spewing soon.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

That didn't sound good.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 24, 2014)

Ok, it's on !  Just need to put some Barry White on....thanks again everyone for all the great advice. I will keep ya posted !  Brohio


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 24, 2014)

You might do a Google search (or forum search) on how to pollinate. Things like collecting the pods in a plastic baggie and shaking them on the female buds.

Nature will probably take it's course and they will pollinate naturally but you know how it goes.... if you didn't want them to, they would. Since you want them to, they won't. LOL

Shaking some of the pollen thoroughly on the fem flowers will just up the guarantee.

You are going to be totally amazed at how much powder is in each of those sacs.


----------



## St_Nick (Sep 24, 2014)

1st pick looks like a true Male to my old tired eyes.  The 3 females look rather like autos.  What strain are they again?  If they are autos you maywind up with some *&***ed - up genetics.  While any male will fertilize the females, sometimes the results are not what we hoped for.  If the females are autos I don't think I would fertilize 'em but that's just me.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 25, 2014)

The 3 females are clones, while the others were from seed....


----------



## kaotik (Sep 25, 2014)

are you pollinating the whole lot? if so you'll really lose out on smoke. 

the 3 middle females look a little late for pollinating to me too. how far along are they?
seeds take about 4-5 weeks, i always like to let them cook for atleast 6. so pollinate week 2-3.


----------



## Brohio (Sep 25, 2014)

kaotik said:


> are you pollinating the whole lot? if so you'll really lose out on smoke.
> 
> the 3 middle females look a little late for pollinating to me too. how far along are they?
> seeds take about 4-5 weeks, i always like to let them cook for at least 6. so pollinate week 2-3.



Oh no !!! need 4-5 weeks ? Not sure if our weather will hold off....and no, I'm not pollinating all , just like 4 of them, but the male grew up next to them all this time, they might all be pollinated.  We just separated them a couple days ago. At any rate, we have learned a lot from you guys, just wanted to say Thank You !!! :watchplant::watchplant::watchplant:


----------

